# Sacked for marks of self abuse - none fertility related.



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I don't know if you can help with this query as it's not fertility or maternity related, but my step sister-in-law has been sacked because she has marks on her arms from where she used to self abuse. Her boss called her 'disgusting'. I'm sure they are not within their rights to sack her for this, but she is a care worker, so I'm wondering if that may have something to do with it. Is there anything she can do?

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Louise Gibson (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Rosie

Thank you for posting your question.  I am sorry to hear about the position that your step sister-in-law is in.  

On the information provided your step sister-in-law should seek legal advice.  On the facts that you have provided there could be a number of potential claims that may apply including bullying and harassment (in relation to the comments made by her employer and her treatment), unfair dismissal (subject to qualifying for this right, based on an unfair reason for dismissal and potentially an unfair procedure) and disability discrimination (no qualification period for this right).  A legal adviser will look at all of the facts to determine whether she would be able to bring a claim.  Many claims are time-barred after just a few months. 

Unfortunately due to the fact that our employment team is extremely busy we will not be able to respond to non-fertility or non-maternity related questions in the future.  There are some very useful websites on employment law, including www.direct.gov.uk, and many Citizens Advice Bureaus offer free legal advice sessions.  

I hope that your step sister-in-law is able to resolve this matter. 

Kind regards

Louise Gibson
[email protected]


----------

